# Turkey!!



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Boy the Toms Are HOT! had 5!! come into the feild with 4 hens Also.. Every time i hit the slat Bam! Double and Triple Gobb. Took my friend and his Brother out, he shot is 1st one 22# 9in. beard. Nice.. first time turkey hunting


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Were these guys Youth hunters?
I thought (I know) the season isn't opened until tomorrow for regular hunters.
If they were youth, then that had to be a geat scene. I went down to check my trailor in Hocking today and a friend there said the same. May just have to get out a few days.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah he was 14.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet!! If you got any pictures please post them. That had to have him smiling from ear to ear. Nice bird for a first one.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your success! I'm glad to hear the little dudes are having some success this season.


----------

